# Sunbeam with a Mini Motor - what year?



## chuckspeed (May 18, 2009)

Okay, gang - 

I'm in the process of getting a prewar Sunbeam bicycle with what I believe to be a 1950 Mini-Motor clip-on motor over the back wheel. It hasn't run for ten years - but is in good overall original (and complete) condition.  

I only have a scanned 600kb .pdf file pic of the bike - can anyone help me resize and refit it so that it may be shown here?  

thanks,

chuck.


----------



## chuckspeed (May 18, 2009)

okay - I firgured it out.  Will also post up to Photobucket and get an image up thataway.


----------



## chuckspeed (May 18, 2009)

image.


----------



## Wing Your Heel (May 19, 2009)

*Mini-Motor*

Your registration MKR was issued in 1950, in Maidstone, Kent. 

I have a Mini-Motor page at http://cyclemaster.co.uk/

Page 13 - The Trojan ?Gearless Cycle Outboard? Mini-Motor

I've included a dating chart for Mini-Motors. I think yours is a Mark 2, but you can check the engine number against the chart to confirm.

You can also download the Mini-Motor instruction book from the page.

Hope that helps,

Colin


----------



## chuckspeed (May 20, 2009)

thanks!  this really helps!

So - the bike is a 1950 (prox.) Raleigh three speed, and I was bang-on regarding the vintage of the powerplant.  

The outfit is leaving England for Key West - a perfect place for just such an item.  One of my neighbours has a similar cycle, albeit in rougher condition.  it will see regular use, as we do not have a car on the island - nor is one needed.  It will reside alongside my 1955 Rollfast balloon tyre tank bike and my 1958 Puch MS 50.  

thanks again!


----------

